# My Pomeranian turns 11 yrs old next month is it time to switch to a senior dogfood?



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

My Pomeranian has been eating Orijen for the past 3 and a half years. I rotate between the original (chicken), 6 fish, and red meat formula. He's been doing great on it. Since he is getting older now should I switch to their senior formula? Will there ever be a time where I should switch? Took my dog to the veterinarian office a few days ago for a general check up. I told them he's been doing real good and has a lot more energy now at age 11 yrs old then when he was 7.5 yrs because I switch from Science Diet to Orijen. Vet said he never heard of Orijen??? He told me its time to switch to a senior formula because he getting older. I visit this website from time to time for advice because it seems like all the members on here know what their talking about. If it wasn't for this website I would have never heard of Orijen, EVO and all of the other high end dog food. Next time I have a question regarding my dogs health I should ask you guys on here instead of asking my vet. lol............ thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't. The more recent studies show that senior dogs need a food higher in protein, compared to traditional knowledge that they need less of it.. apparently their bodies get less able to process it as they age. Orijen is a good brand and I would stick with it if it's working for him!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I wouldn't. The more recent studies show that senior dogs need a food higher in protein, compared to traditional knowledge that they need less of it.. apparently their bodies get less able to process it as they age. Orijen is a good brand and I would stick with it if it's working for him!


Agree. But then again, I don't feed a puppy food either. A high quality all life stages seems to be best


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

My JRT mix is going to be 15 in a few months and he eats the same as my other dogs. Currently eating Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear and doing great! While I don't think a switch is necessary a lot of newer senior foods are not bad. Many are recognizing that senior dogs need more protein not less. Many just have less fat and calories which can be helpful if your dog has a weight issue.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Orijen Senior does not have lower protein than the rest of the formulas. On a quick look (sorry I have limited time) I cannot see what is different but I am positive something is, either certian nutrients, calcium and phos content or something. I see it does have a tiny amount of less fat...but cannot see what else is different.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I am not a fan of most senior formulas. I have a nine year old Border Collie and I do not plan on feeding her a senior diet.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I generally don't like senior foods as most are too low in protein. If your dog is doing fine on what he,s currently on, leave him on it!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. I have 4 dogs, 3 Cavaliers and 1 mixed breed. Their ages are 11.5 yrs, 11 yrs, 7 yrs, and 5 yrs. I've never used a senior food. If your dog is doing well on the Orijen, and his blood panel and other tests are good, then I'd certainly leave him on it.


----------



## ChiMomma88 (Jan 27, 2012)

I don’t know about that brand, but I know that with the brand my dogs eat called Natural Balance Ultra, they can stay on it from the time they are puppies throughout their whole lives. Makes sense as it’s full of all-natural ingredients and chicken is the first on the list. Since I switched to Ultra, I never have to worry about transitioning foods, which can be tricky and cause diarrhea.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Age is not a disease, Huffington Post


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I wouldn't. The more recent studies show that senior dogs need a food higher in protein, compared to traditional knowledge that they need less of it.. apparently their bodies get less able to process it as they age. Orijen is a good brand and I would stick with it if it's working for him!


Couldn't agree more with this.

Your Pet’s Protein Requirement Increases with Age

The good news is the quality of pet food has increased dramatically in the last 30 to 40 years.

And in 1992 Dr. Delmar Finco, a veterinary nutritionist, discovered protein requirements actually increase as pets age. Even in animals with kidney failure, restricting protein didn’t improve their health or longevity.

In fact, Dr. Finco’s research proved cats on low protein diets developed hypoproteinemia. They had muscle wasting, became catabolic, and lost weight. The more protein was restricted, the more ill these kitties became. Fortunately, Dr. Finco discovered it was the level of phosphorus in foods, not necessarily the amount of protein that exacerbated kidney disease.

Since that research was published, veterinary recommendations have changed. What we’re recommending for animals struggling with under-functioning kidneys and livers is that you feed really good quality protein that is highly digestible and assimilable.

We also recommend you restrict phosphorus in the diet, but not necessarily protein.

We know that cats and dogs, as carnivores, require lots of high quality protein not only to maintain good organ and immune function, but also to maintain healthy muscle mass as they go through life and the aging process.

Source:
Pet Food Mistake that Could Destroy Their Kidney and Liver

A decent read about aging pets :thumb:
Surprising Findings about Dog Food for Older Dogs


----------

